# URL autoformatting



## CapnZapp (Jan 4, 2009)

(ten chars)


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 4, 2009)

???

???

How do I get rid of the autoconverting of links? Manually entering the <url> tags doesn't help?

Help!

Test: http://forum.rpg.net/

Okay, so I can _edit_ a post without this bad mojo happening. Now, how to get there when making new posts?!?

Edit 2: To make myself clear, when I edit a post, entering links works exactly as it should. That is, *<url> tags are generated, but nothing else*.

How do I get back this behavior for new posts?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 4, 2009)

You mean the titles? If so, uncheck this box in Additional Options -> Miscellaneous Options: 'Automatically retrieve titles from external links'

http://forum.rpg.net/


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jan 5, 2009)

Oops... misunderstood something! Nothing to see!


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 5, 2009)

Darkness said:


> You mean the titles? If so, uncheck this box in Additional Options -> Miscellaneous Options: 'Automatically retrieve titles from external links'
> 
> RPGnet Forums - Powered by vBulletin




Sorry for being thick, but where do I find this checkbox?


----------



## Umbran (Jan 5, 2009)

When you are making a post... under the text box where you enter the body of your post there's the Submit Reply and Preview Post buttons.  Under them,  there's the "Additional Options" section.  You want the third checkbox under "Miscellaneous Options".


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 5, 2009)

And you also want to go to the Advanced reply window instead using just the Quick reply


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 6, 2009)

Testing here:

RPGnet Forums - Powered by vBulletin

And if that works, then this is what did it (in quick reply too, btw):

[url=http://forum.rpg.net]http://forum.rpg.net[/url]


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 6, 2009)

Interesting! I just learned an odd quirk about the forum....

(Odd that when you're so specific as to specify URL **AND** Title, that it ignores your title unless you go advanced)


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks, found it.

Now for the million dollar question:

How do I turn this checkbox OFF as a default for my account?
How do I turn this behavior OFF for quick replies?

Regards,
Zapp


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 10, 2009)

Does the silence mean nobody's bothering to reply at all, or does it mean nobody's bothering to post a "Can't" reply...?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 10, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> Does the silence mean nobody's bothering to reply at all, or does it mean nobody's bothering to post a "Can't" reply...?




I think it's the latter . I tried to find a way but didn't find one, so it's either "You Can't" or "My Setting-Fu is Weak". Sorry


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> (ten chars)




What does that mean?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> Does the silence mean nobody's bothering to reply at all, or does it mean nobody's bothering to post a "Can't" reply...?




It's a "can't" reply.  vBulletin doesn't have that functionality, I'm afraid.

Maybe a later version will have.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 11, 2009)

Umbran said:
			
		

> When you are making  a post... under the text box where you enter the body of your post there's the  Submit Reply and Preview Post buttons. Under them, there's the "Additional  Options" section. You want the third checkbox under "Miscellaneous Options".



ahh, thanks. All these wonderful options that seem to have _HiPS_.

Big kitty

Angry kitty


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry to bring this up again, but I can't for the life of me get this behavior to go away.

I have tried everything from deselecting all three checkboxes in the advanced edit window to manually constructing my URL tags with a named link identical to the link itself*.

*) That is, to insert a link to this very thread, I would do
<URL="http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/248036-url-autoformatting.html">http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/248036-url-autoformatting.html</URL>
(with <> replaced by [] of course)
to get a hyperlinked text called 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/248036-url-autoformatting.html (this I faked through the COLOR and U tags)

But I only get 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/248036-url-autoformatting.html
(i.e. the title of the page no matter what I do). 

As you say this isn't your fault, allow me to ask what clumsy dickhead at vBulletin it was that took it upon him- or herself to decide that everyone would like his or her new kewl toy so much that it wasn't worth the bother to make it optional to not use it?!?!


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 22, 2009)

Test

www.giantitp.com


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 22, 2009)

Deset Gled said:


> Test
> 
> Giant In the Playground Games




It would appear that turning off the "Automatically parse links in text" option (in full response mode) stops the re-titling rather effectively.  Unfortunately, it also removes the HTML link.  You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 22, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> Sorry to bring this up again, but I can't for the life of me get this behavior to go away.



Hm, testing indicates it works for links to other sites but not for links to pages within these forums.

I.e.,

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/248036-url-autoformatting.html = http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/248036-url-autoformatting.html

vs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## CapnZapp (May 20, 2009)

Deset Gled said:


> IUnfortunately, it also removes the HTML link.  You win some, you lose some.



Yeah, only from where I come from we call such things "bugs".


----------



## Deset Gled (May 22, 2009)

CapnZapp said:
			
		

> Yeah, only from where I come from we call such things "bugs".









Hotlinked.


----------

